# Sirius XM CSR Story



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Since other CSR threads are 3 years old, I'll start a current one.

Understand I have XM built in to the car from the factory. It's tied to my Nav system so I can get optional Nav Traffic and XM Weather. The Weather service is quite bad so never continued it after the free trial.

Following Isaac, every time I start the car I get a Severe Weather Warning on my dash. Considering the weather has been outstanding for past 5 days, this is an annoyance.

Now I think it may be because my county has Flood Warnings but it says Severe Weather with no other info.

Me: Hi XM can you turn off my weather warnings. I don't subscribe to the service
XM: Let me check your account
Me: OK, check my account
XM: You don't have the weather service so you can't get weather warnings. Would you like to add it?
Me: No I would not. But I do get the warnings so you can you stop it please.
XM: You can't get the warnings because you don't pay for it.
Me: But I do get them, please make them stop
XM: I can't make them stop because you don't get them.
Me: Supervisor please
XM Sup: How may I help you?
Me: Go through the above a few times
XM Sup: Take your car to the dealer and have them fix it.

:nono2:


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have found that is the type of frustrating customer service you get from most companies in most industries anymore and the reason is they refuse to invest in quality CSR's and programs to save a few bucks. Corporate america.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

As if the dealer would know what to do....


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Right. Of course I won't waste my time taking the car to the dealer.

With Directv, I know I can get cases opened, or email to a VP who's been referenced here at dbstalk when all else fails. Haven't found such a route for Sirius XM. But not giving up if the weather alerts continue beyond Labor.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They keep bugging me to subscribe on my new car. I keep telling them the radio cuts out several times an hour on flat open road (trial sub), and they said I should take it to the dealer. I did, and they said it was XMs fault. I dont have days to spend at the dealer (it is a radio problem, not an XM problem) fixing something Ill probably never subscribe to. I already have a lifetime XM sub on my Xmp3i and it plugs right into the jack on the radio. Why pay twice.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> They keep bugging me to subscribe on my new car. I keep telling them the radio cuts out several times an hour on flat open road (trial sub), and they said I should take it to the dealer. I did, and they said it was XMs fault. I dont have days to spend at the dealer (it is a radio problem, not an XM problem) fixing something Ill probably never subscribe to. I already have a lifetime XM sub on my Xmp3i and it plugs right into the jack on the radio. Why pay twice.


In this case it probably is the radio, maybe the antenna. So XM CSR is probably right. But with lifetime on the other unit, I would be hard pressed to subscribe another radio.

What happens when the XMP3i dies? What happens to your subscription?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

NR4P said:


> What happens when the XMP3i dies? What happens to your subscription?


Transfers to another radio for a small fee. Had the Xmp3i stolen out of my work truck two months ago, and bought another, and they transferred it with no fee after faxing them a copy of the police report.


----------

